
Io has volcanoes that shoot so high they nearly launch material into orbit - shawndumas
http://i.imgur.com/Iq2EO5v.jpg
======
gus_massa
Original article from NASA, with more details:
[http://solarsystem.nasa.gov/multimedia/display.cfm?IM_ID=550...](http://solarsystem.nasa.gov/multimedia/display.cfm?IM_ID=5503)

